# Emerson College PD P/T Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Part-Time Dispatcher
Institution:
*Emerson College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/02/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Part-Time Dispatcher*
*Join our community and experience Emerson College!*

The dispatcher serves as the first point of contact for campus police officers, students, members of the College community and other outside Public Safety agencies.

This is an essential position that reports to the Day Shift Lieutenant.

This is a Non-Benefited, Union, Part-time position, 16 hours a week Saturday and Sunday from 7:00am-3:00pm.

Receive phone calls as well as walk in reports for emergency and public safety related matters, general college information, facilities management issues and housing questions; refer said calls to appropriate departments
Maintain radio communication with officers, dispatch officers to emergency and service calls, monitor BAPERN radio system, and transmit emergency messages to the community through ENS system when required.
Monitor campus wide camera, access and alarm systems via various means.
Documenting all activity in department log
Document reported lost ID's, and issue temporary ID's, as necessary, to community members authorized access.
Access CJIS/LEAPS terminal for the officers in the field

Able to pass an FBI Fingerprint supported Background Check
Ability to sit for several hours at at a time.
Willingness to work extended, non-scheduled, hours.
No travel
Grade of Position: A13N40

Scheduled Weekly Hours: 16.00

Hiring Range: $17.38 - $18.17

*To apply, please visit:* https://emerson.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Emerson_College_Staff/job/Boston-Campus/Part-Time-Dispatcher_JR000771

*About Us*
Emerson College is the nations only four-year institution dedicated exclusively to majors in communication and the arts in a liberal arts context. Its main campus is located in the center of the dynamic multicultural city of Boston, in close proximity to major publishing houses, arts institutions, and research centers. The college also has campuses in Los Angeles and the Netherlands. Emerson College enrolls over 4,300 graduate and undergraduate students from more than 70 countries and all 50 states.

*Diversity Statement*
Emerson College believes diversity enriches the educational experience by providing students with the opportunity to learn from individuals who may have different backgrounds, experiences, and perspectives. Engagement with diversity in the curriculum, in our co-curricular offerings, and all other aspects of the College enhances the personal and intellectual growth of all members of our campus community. Emerson is committed to strengthening communities, including our workplace, by fostering the development of the intercultural competencies necessary for meaningful citizenship in an increasingly complex, pluralistic society. Emerson College does not discriminate on the basis of sex/gender in its educational programs or activities. Emerson has designated the Associate Vice President, Title IX, and Clery Coordinator to respond to inquiries regarding the College Sexual Misconduct Policy. The Title IX Coordinator may be reached at 8 Park Plaza, Transportation Bldg, Room 230 Boston, MA 02116; Telephone: 617-824-8999; email: Emerson College Police Department website.

*Grade Ranges*
Information on Emerson College staff grade range

jeid-865ece8f43fcf24bbb234732efba3fa5









*Application Information*
Contact:
Emerson College

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1560044


----------

